# Global Rally Raffle



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
We are intending running a raffle at the 2007 global rally and are looking for a total of about 10 prizes to be donated we have 2 already from Artona & ourselves and would be grateful for any other offers.

Regards
R/M


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have some Aires guides that have tiny marks on them from the crash that i will throw in 

I also have a Fiamma Security 31 bar that was bought in error from Outdoorbits that can be donated as a prize (normally £45 http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/products_id/128)


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thats great Nuke many thanks

R/M


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a little Bump   

Would a kindly mod please sticky this post?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*RAFFLE PRIZE*

I have a Crabtree & Evelyn "Summer Hill Hatbox" - with scented toiletries which I would be happy to donate. Please let me know if this is acceptable for the raffle and I will bring it with us.

Sundial


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi all
> We are intending running a raffle at the 2007 global rally and are looking for a total of about 10 prizes to be donated we have 2 already from Artona & ourselves and would be grateful for any other offers.
> 
> Regards
> R/M


Hi Richard and Mary, are tickets being purchased? Charity? or your retirement fund?


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks sundial that will be a great 

jimjam
Unfortunately not for our retirement fund :evil: :evil: 
all proceeds will be put back into the rally for adult & kids entertainment & quiz prizes (it's cost Mary a box of wine   )


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It doesn't have to be anything expensive folks :lol: but if somebody would like to donate a motorhome or 2 we would be very grateful :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Are you offering Jacquie thats very kind of you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: If I win the lottery you never know :lol: but I will bring something for the raffle don't know what yet though :roll: :lol: 

Now come on folks surely somebody has something they would like to donate to our raffle.



Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*subs rally*

Greetings,



> Now come on folks surely somebody has something they would like to donate to our raffle.


Jackie, what about the wife?

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh we do have a bunch of comedians on here don't we :lol: i'm sure Chris would not appreciate being a raffle price Peter :roll: :lol: but then you never know she could be pulled by something tall dark & handsome :lol: :lol: :lol: 

At this rate we won't have a very big raffle  




Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie



> 'm sure Chris would not appreciate being a raffle price Peter


I would say it depends on who wins her :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*global*

Greetings,



> Oh we do have a bunch of comedians on here don't we I'm sure Chris would not appreciate being a raffle price Peter, but then you never know she could be pulled by something tall dark & handsome


Whatdya mean Jacquie I am tall dark and handsome, just a little old and worn out now!



> At this rate we won't have a very big raffle


I have got a few bits and pieces that I will bring down.



> I would say it depends on who wins her


I won her 28 years ago Stew and I did not even enter the raffle, she telephoned me at work one day and told me she had booked the register office, I said what register office is this...................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh THANK YOU Peter all contributions gratefully accepted  


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jac
Put me down
I will bring or pass on
What?????????

Steve


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Jacqui,

I have two gift sets of aromatherapy toiletries I will bring down, and poss some other stuff too....

Kerry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Florrie

That's really nice of you, thanks very much I'm sure Richard and Mary will be pleased.

They are on holiday at the moment so won't be able to reply to these posts, but don't let that stop anyone offering a prize, I'm sure they'll get back to you on their return.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Raffel*

We will bring something too.
At the moment don't know what. 
But then I do like things to be a surprise.

LittleKath


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great thank you Kath also thanks to Steve SandJ all contributions greatfully accepted.


Jacquie


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie [LadyJ]

Great site, great people.....wish I could make the "meet" but Debbie will only let me return to the UK in very controlled and short busts :roll: so I think I have already used up this years allocation.......

So, in my absence I would like to donate an eTrex personal GPS unit [new and boxed, just register].

Can you get an address to me so I can post to UK asap.......

You all have a GREAT TIME ccasion7:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Thanks very much a brilliant raffle prize, pity you can't make it over for party can't you sweet talk Debbie into coming :lol: I will pm you an address.



Jacquie


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

No probs Jacquie...........address asap.......Spanish post :roll:

It took all the sweet talk I had to get Debbie to let be back into Spain :?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Can I be so immodest as to offer a signed copy of my book? :wink: (- Details on my website.) feel free to refuse or offer as a booby prize! (a PM would be preferred if this is your choice  ) PM me the address to post it to if you decide you want it.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Superk

All donations are gratefully accepted!! I will PM with the address for posting.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have something else for the pot 

1 pair of tickets for the Caravan & Motorhome show 2007 @ Birmingham NEC 16-21 October 2007 

and

1 pair of tickets for the Caravan & Motorhome Show 2007 @ Earls Court London 15-18 November 2007


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the tickets Dave they will make welcome raffle prizes.


Joyce


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I have a portable CD player brand new still boxed which you are welcome to if you want it>

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Dave thanks very much


Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

We are just back from holiday & would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their kind offers.

Hope the weather brightens up for the rally   

See you there

Regards
R/M


----------

